# K&N oil filter



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

Getting ready to do my first oil change on my 04 was going to buy a mobil 1 oil filter but they were out of them so I bought a K&N ,I was just wondering about people thought about K&N oil filters. thanks


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

K&N oil filters at one of the better ones and flow well - important during high rpms. This is what I used to decide I was going to use a K&N or Amsoil filter.

http://www.oilfilterstudy.com/


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

As you can see if you take a look at the data the guy who made the above site put together, the K&N flows very well, but at the cost of filtration. This may be good for those who drive the car hard and change the filter often (e.g. track use), but may not be the best choice for a daily driver. I prefer the AMSOIL SDF Oil Filter which has very good flow without sacrficing filtration.

Here is some of the interesting data from the above site. Filter area is a measure of the filters total capacity to hold dirt. Average and smallest pore size give a feel for how well the filter will remove small dirt and metalic particles. And flow is obvious...

K&N
Filter area: 343 sq/in; 56 pleats 
Average pore size: 63 µm 
Smallest pore size: 27 µm 
30W 70F Oil flow @ 10psi: 14.7 oz per minute 

Mobil 1
Filter area: 299 sq/in; 57 pleats 
Average largest pore size: 52 µm 
Smallest pore size: 16 µm 
30W 70F Oil flow @ 10psi: 8.1 oz per minute

AMSOIL SDF
Filter area: 339 sq/in; 62 pleats 
Average largest pore size: 50 µm 
Smallest pore size: 17 µm 
30W 70F Oil flow @ 10psi: 13 oz per minute

As you can see from this guys data, the AMSOIL SDF filters as well as the Mobil 1 filter, but flows almost as well as the K&N. Correct part for the LS1, LS2 and LS6 is SDF32. :cheers 

Request a Free AMSOIL Catalog
AMSOIL Ordering Information
AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats some great info ,thanks


----------

